# Amtrak website problem with Guest rewards



## Bill631 (Jul 18, 2017)

Greeting all,

Earlier today, I was trying to search for a trip from New York to Philadelphia, using Guest Rewards Points instead of dollars.

I keep getting an error message that says:

Access DeniedYou don't have permission to access "http://tickets.amtrak.com/itd/amtrak"on this server. 

Reference #18.afc78f18.1500414567.234590d8

I tried searching another trip, NOLA-CHI, and didn't get this error message.

Can I not use points on NE regional trains?

This is my first attempt at redeeming points, btw.

Any ideas why I am getting this error message?

Bill


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello Bill631,

I just tried to book NYP to PHL using points, and was told maintenance was being performed,

No problem using cash for payment.

I would suggest calling Amtrak Guest Rewards at 800-307-5000 if you need to make your reservation immediately.

Good luck!

Mike


----------

